# Laravel migration



## jovica.raicki (Apr 16, 2019)

Using template from creative-tim.com, i made web application, embedding PHP, Javascript code into template, I want to migrate code to Laravel. Do I need to start from scratch, or maybe to migrate existing code, part by part?


----------

